# Nuevo diseño de parlante:Planot speaker,opinion.



## dadoraillon (Jun 8, 2011)

Amigos del foro,es la primera vez que hago un post,espero hacerlo bien.
Al tema:mensualmente me llega una revista sobre altoparlantes de eeuu (voice coil) y esta vez para mi asombro en nota de tapa aparece este "parlante" (lo pongo entre comillas porque fisicamente no se ve como los que conocemos).Se trata de una patente a la que el inventor esta alentando a las grandes fabricas a que comiencen a desarrollarlo comercialmente.
Voy a describirlo brevemente:se trata de una vara que puede ser de madera liviana u otro material simil de forma triangular o de mas lados colocada en forma vertical y movidas por un motor que consiste en algo similar a un motor de vumetro,por citar un ejemplo,que al moverse dicha vara(en realidad vibrar) produce las emisiones de ondas de audio. en la pagina del inventor estan las medidas con minimos y maximos de grosor de la vara y el largo.La emision de audio es de todo el espectro audible , la cobertura es de 360 grados(!) y por el diseño angulo de desfasaje en el ancho de banda de reproduccion 0 (!!!).
Les dejo los links y espero sus opiniones:

http://www.planotspeaker.com

en la pagina tambien figura el reporte que vi en la revista Voice Coil,y:






este es un video de uno que lo hizo en casa con un motor de........brazo de disco rigido!!!
ya me pongo a desarmar discos rotos,armo un prototipo y les cuento!
Saludos desde Rosario,Argentina.Eduardo.


----------

